# Problem config mpd5?



## congavangkiev (Jun 14, 2011)

I use FreeBSD v 8.0. I set up and configured mpd5 successfully. I connected VPN.


```
ng0: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1400
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.14 netmask 0xffffffff
ng1: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1396
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.253 netmask 0xffffffff
ng2: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1396
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.84 netmask 0xffffffff
ng3: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1400
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.200 netmask 0xffffffff
ng4: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1400
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.17 netmask 0xffffffff
```
and I can fix: user1 for IP 1 and user2 for IP 2. But I can't fix ng1 for user 1 (or IP 1), ng2 for user 2 (or IP 2). How to configure ng1 for user 1 (or IP 1)? Please help me.

Thank you very much.


----------

